# 2009 Owners Manual & Wallet



## ScottJB (May 8, 2021)

Hi, 

As per title, just picked up my first Gtr (09 CBA) but missing some of the original handbooks. 

After a 2009 owners manual specifically.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

eBay normally has some for sale


----------



## ScottJB (May 8, 2021)

Thanks. Can see there are a few full sets around £125-150ish. Is that the going rate?


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

ScottJB said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per title, just picked up my first Gtr (09 CBA) but missing some of the original handbooks.
> 
> After a 2009 owners manual specifically.


PM sent


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They were that sort of money new, I am not sure if there still available.

Try parts at Middlehurst Nissan, I’ve had a few of them.


----------

